
Yale study finds twice as many undocumented immigrants as previous estimates - anigbrowl
https://insights.som.yale.edu/insights/yale-study-finds-twice-as-many-undocumented-immigrants-as-previous-estimates
======
naveen99
Anyone else get annoyed by term “undocumented”. There is all kinds of
documentation on all immigrants, from facebook, google, the cell phone
companies to the irs to the nsa. Some cities even have drivers licenses / id
cards for “undocumented” immigrants. I’d prefer a term like non-visa holding
non-citizen immigrants. But I guess that’s too long... undocumented it is...

~~~
SamReidHughes
You could call them illegal aliens.

